
Uber’s Leather Boys - esalazar
https://backchannel.com/ubers-leather-boys-fcdcf8dbac70#.ob7hf6j1e
======
relics443
"Uber, like many top Silicon Valley firms, attempts to hire only the smartest
and most productive people. Getting a management job at one of these companies
is tougher than getting into Harvard. So it is not a stupid person answering
Fowler’s email"

Oh how I wish this were true.

~~~
pboutros
I buy sentence #1, I could be convinced by sentence #2, but sentence #3 is a
heck stretch.

------
xutopia
I love the example they present in the article. This is indeed textbook
discrimination.

I'm just appalled by Uber's decision to use Eric Holder's handling of the
investigation for them as a positive. Holder though is said to be separate
from Uber had been doing work for them prior to this investigation.

"He also worked on Uber’s behalf last year in an effort to defeat fingerprint
background check legislation."

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-24/uber-
inve...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-24/uber-investigator-
eric-holder-asserts-his-independence)

So a lobbyist for Uber is being paid by Uber to investigate wrongdoings by
Uber.

------
sophiedeziel
I love how that article points out how an environment gets to that point of
sexism (or any other form of discrimination). A misunderstanding of what
meritocracy is and should be allows people to get away with very harmful
behavior.

